

It’s Not About You  - yarapavan
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/31/opinion/31brooks.html?_r=1

======
pg
As someone who has introduced a lot of young people to the new world of
extreme openness that he describes, I have not seen the problem that he
postulates must exist.

In fact I think he's setting up a false dichotomy. Spending more effort
teaching people does not necessarily make them less independent.
Counterexamples: special forces, Montessori schools, YC.

------
Hisoka
The author is talking about the problems of education. But the issue is deeper
and more general than this, and arguably has nothing to do with education.

It has to do with human nature. Look around us. Everyone is concerned with his
or her own life. Values such as friendship, community, etc are being thrown
aside in exchange for climbing the corporate ladder, and wealth. Individuality
is important, but it seems it's being overemphasized.

